# camping in N or S Carolina



## wabbitwady (Dec 30, 2003)

I am wondering how the weather would be in either N or S 
Carolina in late March. I also wonder if anyone knows of a
nice and reasonably priced campgr. in this coastal area.


----------



## bobt (Dec 31, 2003)

camping in N or S Carolina

Try Hunting Island State Park On the beach just outside Beaufort, SC. One of South Carolina's finest state parks.


----------



## brushpopper (Jan 12, 2004)

camping in N or S Carolina

We are trying Salter Path Campground in late June. They have ocean front sites. There website is http://www.salterpathcamping.com/ It's located in NC.

2004 Rates Map           Spring & Fall Summer 
Beachfront White         $40.00         43.00 
Beachfront Blue          $37.00        $40.00 
Oceanside Light Blue     $30.00        $32.00 
Overflow area 
(tents only) Medium Grey  $19.00       $20.00 
Soundside Light Grey      $27.00       $30.00 
Soundfront Grey           $31.00       $34.00


----------



## wabbitwady (Jan 13, 2004)

camping in N or S Carolina

Brushpopper; thanks for the info on the Outerbks campground. It looks awesome!


----------

